# Need advice urgently



## AggelaMeToDelfina (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie on this site and need some advice very urgently.

I have been offered a job on one of the Greek islands, in teaching. The employer claims to be interested in my application because of my qualifications and the fact I speak Greek. I am being offered 1000 Euro/month after tax and free accommodation. I have asked for a confirming email to be sent to me with these details but haven't received one yet, but I've spoken to the school owner on the phone twice and have been assured she wants me for her school. She has also told me if I get there and find I don't like it, I can leave... I am very iffy about the whole thing and am wondering if these terms are normal for an ESL teacher or if I'm just being taken for a ride. I have to pay for my airfare by Wednesday if I decide to go so I need urgent advice. Is there a way I can find out if this person is fair dinkum? Are there any ESL teachers out there who can advise me? I don't want to have to go all that way for nothing!

Thanks for any advice you can give me.

God bless.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You said FairDinkum, so I'm going to assume you are Australian, and the airfare would be considerable. Is there a working holiday visa for Greece, and do you have one? If not, what has the owner said about your visa/work permit status? Of course, if you have EU citizenship, you will be OK.


----------



## AggelaMeToDelfina (Oct 27, 2008)

synthia said:


> You said FairDinkum, so I'm going to assume you are Australian, and the airfare would be considerable. Is there a working holiday visa for Greece, and do you have one? If not, what has the owner said about your visa/work permit status? Of course, if you have EU citizenship, you will be OK.


Yep, I am an Aussie. =) Thanks for replying to my post. I'm not worried about the visa because I am a Greek citizen, although not registered with the public education ministry in Greece yet (I think it takes 5 months and a bit of money). So I'm worried about being exploited because of my 'unregistered teacher' status. I've just received a confirmation email from the school's director and in the position description she did not mention the salary. This is why I am worried. I would just like to know if there is anyone out there who has taught ESL in Greece and gotten paid more than 800 or 900 Euros? It's the first I'm hearing of such high pay so that's why I'm suspicious.

I only have till tomorrow morning to make my decision so if anyone has ANY advice, please toss it my way...


----------

